

Google's search results can now show author's info - ttsiodras

A friend of mine just called and told me that doing a normal Google search for "Python yield", he saw my picture appear inline in the search results - referencing me as the article's author (by name):<p><pre><code>  http://www.google.com/search?q=python+yield
</code></pre>
Hurrah! Delusions of grandeur rapidly manifesting :-)<p>Seriously, though: you can achieve this cool effect by following Google's instructions from here:<p><pre><code>  http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&#38;answer=1408986</code></pre>
======
mrsebastian
FWIW, I think Google still has to activate this on a per-site or per-author
basis -- unless it has finally been rolled out completely.

------
mooism2
A shame that it is tied to Google Profiles :-(

~~~
mrsebastian
Kinda -- when Goog first rolled it out, for some top sites, it just included
the author photo + a link to 'more stories by this author'. It only linked to
Google+ profiles if you did some work on your end (some rel=me/rel=author
stuff).

